# A good day-our new family member



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 27, 2011)

Mom and Dad and then 2 pics of the puppy


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a great lookin' pup Del! Really adorable. He's lucky to have found a great home!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 27, 2011)

You're not raising him for the meat r u?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing! How old is he / she?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Good looking pup! Del, does he/she have a name?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 27, 2011)

Its a boy and he will be 6 weeks on thursday, we have had him since last thursday. I told my wife today that if she didn't name him in the next 2 days, I will. I was thinking of calling him You. Makes it easy, Hey You get back here!

Mommy is 105 lbs and daddy is 130lbs, he won't be tiny and cute for long


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 27, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> You're not raising him for the meat r u?



Not for meat, on meat. at the moment he really likes toes, and fingers as you can see.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking pup Del, he's a lucky one!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 27, 2011)

Only one pup in the litter?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 27, 2011)

No, actually there were 8, 3 boys and 5 girls. My wife wanted a boy, and since I have 4 daughters I didn't argue. Now at least I'm not the only male in the house.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> since I have 4 daughters


 
So you ever make a "No boyfriends" knife? :lol2:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 28, 2011)

I havn't had to yet, my oldest is 14, so I am sure it won't be too long. Thanks to my recent experience with kitchen knives, I can now make a knife sharp enough to circumcise a mosquito. Sharp, when properly understood can be far more intimidating than big.
Del


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2011)

Best of luck with the pup Del!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome news Del! 
I always enjoy other people's puppies as I can just think about how datn cute they are and not all of work to come! 130lb is a BIG GSD, I hope you bought stock in a lint-roller company!

I/my family has had GSD's since before I was born: Great dogs
Is this your first shepherd?


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 28, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> Its a boy and he will be 6 weeks on thursday, we have had him since last thursday. I told my wife today that if she didn't name him in the next 2 days, I will. I was thinking of calling him You. Makes it easy, Hey You get back here!
> 
> Mommy is 105 lbs and daddy is 130lbs, he won't be tiny and cute for long



That would be a nicer name than what I wanted to name my dog which was Damnit.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

99Limited said:


> That would be a nicer name than what I wanted to name my dog which was Damnit.


 
My Irish Setter's name was "No".


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2011)

Del, that is so great! I love those dogs, my wife and I really want one when we have a yard.

I thought about the fact that I have 2 daughters, and when they are teenagers, they will be a pair of girls that always carry a seriously sharp knife. Intimidating to some, perhaps, but if I was into a girl in high school and she pulled out a hair-popping pocket knife, I'd be even more impressed with her.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2011)

A good day indeed! I loved my Shepherd.


----------

